
Ask HN: Is there some database/shop for recipes and pictures of the results? - wingerlang
I&#x27;m working on an application related to food. I guess I could scrape one of the billion food websites but I would like to make it legit.<p>So what I need is recipes with related images for purchase. Where would I be able to get this?
======
jeffmould
[http://developer.pearson.com/apis/pearson-kitchen-
manager/](http://developer.pearson.com/apis/pearson-kitchen-manager/)

~~~
wingerlang
Thanks! Looks great.

